# benign external hydrocephalus



## spooq (Sep 18, 2006)

I'm wondering if you can tell me anything about this condition please? One of my twins has been diagnosed with it and is to be monitored 3-monthly. I'm waiting on the consultant calling me to provide more info and give me a chance to ask questions. Thanks!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=307977.0


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

I'll have a look for info for you and get back to you 

Nic
Xx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi Hun I have found this info booklet which tells you what the condition is have a look on page 13 of it,

http://www.aesculapusa.com/assets/base/doc/DOC761RevA-Hydrocephalus_Patient_Info_Guide.pdf

Nic
Xx


----------



## spooq (Sep 18, 2006)

Thanks Nic


----------



## spooq (Sep 18, 2006)

We got a call from the consultant yesterday to say that our son doesn't have BEH! He has a bigger than average sized head, normal sized brain, and just benign extra fluid round the front to fill the space. It's not that his body overproduces CSF so no kind of hydrocephalus at all. Basically he just has a big head like his grandfather! No effect on his development so nothing to worry about, thank goodness


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Oooh that's great news Hun, I'm glad you have some answers

Nic
Xx


----------

